# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Is anybody there?

## phoenixtwin2

I haven't been on this thread in a while but I do like to pop on from time to time and see how the caithness gaming community is doing, but all I seem to see is advert for people selling their stuff, is anyone even monitoring this thread?Any moderators?I mean, it not the biggest thread in the world but theres a thread for that kind of stuff. I want to discuss games not look at adverts.

----------

